# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Ошибка после обновления с 1.1.12.3 до 1.1.13.1

## ruup

После обновления "Управление торговым предприятием для Украины" с версии 1.1.12.3 до версии 1.1.13.1 , в "Оборотно сальдовой ведомости по счету" при кликании по строчке для того что бы просмотреть подробные значения , получаю ошибку:
{Отчет.ОборотноСальдоваяВе  домостьПоСчетуХозрасчетн ый.Форма.Форма(176)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ДокументРезультатОбработ  аРасшифровкиОборотноСаль довойВедомости)
БухгалтерскиеОтчеты.Докум  нтРезультатОбработкаРасш ифровкиОборотноСальдовойВ  едомости(Элемент, Расшифровка, СтандартнаяОбработка, ПоказыватьЗаголовок);

Кто знает как с этим бороться? Может при обновлении нужно что-то не выбирать.... подскажите. Спасибо.

----------


## sava0f

*Описание проблемы:*
В "Оборотно сальдовой ведомости по счету" при кликании по строчке для того что бы просмотреть подробные значения , получаю ошибку:
{Отчет.ОборотноСальдоваяВе  домостьПоСчетуХозрасчетны  й.Форма.Форма(176)}: 
Метод объекта не обнаружен (ДокументРезультатОбработ  аРасшифровкиОборотноСаль  овойВедомости)
БухгалтерскиеОтчеты.Докум  нтРезультатОбработкаРасш ифровкиОборотноСальдовойВ  едомости(Элемент, Расшифровка, СтандартнаяОбработка, ПоказыватьЗаголовок);

*Решение:*
В Конфигураторе открываем "Общие ->Общие модули ->Бухгалтерские отчеты ->Открываем модуль
- находим процедуру ДокументРезультатОбработк  аРасшифровкиОборотноСальд  овойВед*е*мости
- исправляем орфографическую ошибку ДокументРезультатОбработк  аРасшифровкиОборотноСальд  овойВед*о*мости

----------

